# Calculating fillet welds



## dummbatz (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello together,

The stuff is: proof of fillet welds.

I don’t know how exactly I must handle fillet welds in accordance with the black book.

The Table J2.5 for fillet welds says a LRFD-factor of 0.75 for shear

... but what about tension? When "my fillet weld" has tension and shear - what about the tension? Why does the black book don't say anything about that?

According to the German DIN (I'm German) I would calculate tension and shear and out of them the comparison stress … and then comparing this with the allowable stress.

Yours,

Andreas


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 22, 2007)

dummbatz,

Fillet welds ALWAYS act in shear. There is no such thing as tension on a fillet weld.


----------



## machine (Jan 17, 2008)

agreed w/ Kevo. No tension in the fillets.


----------

